# ? Wood



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2013)

This wood was used as a pallet strap it has a strong smell. Does anybody have any ideas? It is hard and heavy.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2013)

Just a wild guess... Beefwood?


----------



## jmurray (Oct 29, 2013)

endgrain looks like ipe to me? but what do i know. 
ive found some pretty cool stuff on international pallets , good score!


----------



## phinds (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree w/ David that beefwood is a possibility, but to me it looks a bit more like kempas. Check out the kempas on my site and see if you agree.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2013)

phinds said:


> I agree w/ David that beefwood is a possibility, but to me it looks a bit more like kempas. Check out the kempas on my site and see if you agree.


Does the kemp as have a strong smell?


----------



## phinds (Oct 29, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Does the kemp as have a strong smell?



Not according to what info I have. Neither does beefwood.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 29, 2013)

Apitong. What do I win?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2013)

If it has a strong 


barry richardson said:


> Apitong. What do I win? If it has a strong smell you win. I have no idea. But it looks good.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 29, 2013)

It has a strong smell indeed, smells like bug spray to me. Also can be quite resinous, Gummed up my tablesaw blade pretty bad. It is used mostly for dunage and bed planks for trucks and freight cars. Me being a dumpster diver, I come across it every once in a while:D. In fact I would guess that the stick you show there was probably used for shipping something originally....


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2013)

It was used in pallet shipping. You might have just won. Lol


barry richardson said:


> It has a strong smell indeed, smells like bug spray to me. Also can be quite resinous, Gummed up my tablesaw blade pretty bad. It is used mostly for dunage and bed planks for trucks and freight cars. Me being a dumpster diver, I come across it every once in a while:D. In fact I would guess that the stick you show there was probably used for shipping something originally....[/quote


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 29, 2013)

If it smells like bug spray could it be pressure treated?? We have tons of dunnage at work and a lot of it is treated.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> If it smells like bug spray could it be pressure treated?? We have tons of dunnage at work and a lot of it is treated.


 Naw, it just a weird piney smell. This stuff is so dense, I doubt if it could be pressure treated. I'm pretty confident it's Apitong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 30, 2013)

Azobe ?


----------



## ButchC (Oct 30, 2013)

Gesundheit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Bless you...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 30, 2013)

Does it have yellowish streaks in grain? Sinks in water?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't know about yellow streaks but it's heavy enough to sink. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Molokai (Oct 30, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Don't know about yellow streaks but it's heavy enough to sink. Haven't tried it yet.


The yellows are very visible in Azobe, so if you dont see it, it probably is not Azobe.


----------

